# Nuit Blanche



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Was in Toronto over the weekend, so I went out and took a few shots at Nuit Blanche, Toronto version, 2010:
.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Cool shots, SoyMac. I always find it such a challenge to shoot action at night. I want to capture the mood of the night and not use a flash, but then.....


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

KC4 said:


> Cool shots, SoyMac.


Thanks!


KC4 said:


> I always find it such a challenge to shoot action at night. I want to capture the mood of the night and not use a flash, but then.....


I find that even my older point and shoot, on "auto", produces surprisingly acceptable, low-light shots, even hand-held. But, yeah, _action_ at night, without flash? Pretty tough. 
Definitely a job for "shutter priority", and see if your digital iso goes high enough.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Nice shots, hope you enjoyed your visit.

There are times, in low light, where I'll use a slow shutter speed to capture more of the ambient light and the flash set for slow or rear curtain sync to capture and freeze any movement. This can result in some pretty funky images when hand held.


----------

